# South African Ports in the 1950's and 1960's



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

Stumbled across this link this morning

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hilton-...7622078895782/

Great official photos of all South African Ports showing cargo handling as it was in the day.

Ian


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The link did not work for me.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Ron Stringer said:


> The link did not work for me.


Me too.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
You have to be signed in, then type in the search window, photos of south african ports, click on no 3 on the line of numbers on the bottom of page.


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

Cut and paste the following in your browser without the quotes

"http://www.flickr.com/photos/hilton-t/4005508604/in/photostream/"

It looks like the post editor is foreshortening the address.

Ian


----------



## R719220 (Oct 5, 2011)

....and that works fine here, thanks.


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Came out of shop in Capetown in '74. Jumped into taxi outside.
"Take me to the port please"
"No"
"Are you not a taxi"
"Yes -- but you are white and I am black"
"Doesn't bother me"
"I will be arrested. You need to find taxi with white driver"

Capetown wonderful place but couldn't live with that.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

What a fabulous selection of pics - I've just 'wasted' a most enjoyable hour !


----------

